# Wachusett Reservoir



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

It was a pleasant morning out. Perfect weather for riding. 65 degrees and sunny So, I filled my bottles, got my stuff ready and saddled up for a ride out and around Wachusett Reservoir and back. Passed some Royal Enfields for sale if your interested. The Res goes through West Boylston, Sterling, <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







</st1:City>Clinton and Boylston <st1:State w:st="on"><ST1Massachusetts</ST1</st1:State>. Luckily I can get away from the truck routes and minivans flying around by sticking to the back roads and come out near the reservoir. It’s a nice ride around the lake and the north side has some nice flat and fast sections where I can easily go in to tt mode, tuck in to the drops, lean on the point of the seat, head down and for a couple of miles, go faster. That’s always fun when I can get some extended straight roads like that. I’ve been on this loop a few times and when I get half way around, near the dam, I never went beyond the gate that leads to the base of the dam. Today I grabbed a coke and some Nutter Butter cookies from the local convenience store and took a rest by the fountain. It’s a lot bigger when sitting next to it. Shortly after getting back on the road, there is a nice view of <ST1<st1laceName w:st="on">Wachusett</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Mountain</st1laceType></ST1, which is about 4 miles away. Currently the access road to the top is being repaved. Hopefully next year it will be done. A nice uneventful ride home and 43 in the bag. J Being an Aquarius, I always enjoy being around water, so this ride recharged my mind and did me some good both mentally and physically. Hope you enjoy the pics. J


<O</O
<O</O
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wachusett_Reservoir

<O</O
http://www.wachusett.com/
<O</O


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice report! I live in the Newburyport area so it's nice to see a trip report from a local!


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

My mom and dad were born in Clinton and Lancaster, respectively. 
Me and my grandfather (mom's dad) used to hike around Wachusett Reservoir collecting cans, we'd usually get enough for a soda, then we would hang out in a few of the places you photographed. 
There is truly nothing like the back roads of New England, thanks for taking the time to remind me.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*The Fountain*

silly me, I forgot to put up the close up. :blush2:


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Man, thanks for the pics. Blast from the past for me. I used to ride around there up from the WPI area. Nice memories!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice.

Looks like a great day for a ride.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

I haven't been up that way since late spring to hike Mt Wachusett. That is a great area to ride and the weather over the past few days has been perfect. Get the miles in now before the hurricane hits.

Jeff


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Wow thanks I didn't*

realize there were a few people familiar with the area that well. I guess I shouldn't be surprised as I see alot of riders around the area. The loop around the res is pretty popular with the side trip up to Wachusett Mt when the autoroad is open. Good stuff and thanks for reading my post.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Doesn't compare*

to your awesome trip. You must be having a great adventure. HAHA it doesn't even compare to my short ride but I wanted to post up that dam for awhile now. Enjoy the rest of your trip and keep the pics coming. Thanks.....


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice report ! I'm out in that area quite often and enjoy the view looking over the water when riding around the resivour.


----------



## Straz85 (May 12, 2011)

Nice pics, I was out that way recently, rode from a friend's house in Hopkinton to Wachusett and back a two weekends ago, 66 miles.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*I was just up riding*

in Hopkinton yesterday. Did you go up to the mountain or the res? If the mt was the autoroad open? Yes it is a nice area for sure.


----------



## Straz85 (May 12, 2011)

evs said:


> in Hopkinton yesterday. Did you go up to the mountain or the res? If the mt was the autoroad open? Yes it is a nice area for sure.


We went to the mountain, the auto road was unfortunately closed. I ride right by that fire station all the time! It's on one of the after-work routes I take.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice riding on rt 135 in to Westboro. They repaved the section leading in to Westboro center if you didn't know already. New tar, niiiice  Thanks for the autoroad update.


----------

